# EJ Modifier



## mmjsmith2003@yahoo.com (Apr 6, 2012)

I know this exists defined as "Subsequent claim for a defined course or therapy (e.g. EPO, sodium hyaluronate, infliximab)," but do any payers actually require its use?  Thanks.


----------

